# ERRATA - Construction Depth Reference Module - Korman



## Jayman_PE (Mar 11, 2012)

Lot's to say on this one. In short - many errors. This is disappointing written by someone with multiple initials after their name. Goes to show you that professional care and responsibility doesn't necessarily follow titles and accolades.

Anyway, here is what I found so far.


Page 3-16 &amp; 3-17. Subscripts for pumping well equations 3.31 and 3.32 do not match Figure 3.19.

Page 3-17. Example 3.7 - erroneously shows drawdown squared for solution. Should just be shown as h1= 284.21 ft (not h1^2 = 284.21).

Page 3-12, Example 3.6. When summing moments about pt. A, units are mixed up (kip and ft). Also, how did Author determine that a+b =120 ft? Where is that from? Without it, we cannot solve the problem.

Page 2-8 &amp; 2-9. Example 2.5. When solving for the volume of each stud in bd-ft, Korman first uses 6" nominal depth, but should use 5.5" nominal depth for a 2x6.

Page 2-8 &amp; 2-9. Example 2.5. Cost of Fabrication, Strip, and Remove is simply the CH unit rates/given productions. No need to find total cost of each. We are asked to provide unit rates only. I see the point I guess but no need to add more confusion to an already long problem.

Page 5-4. Example 5.1. Shouldn't Wtest= Wsand= 5.83 lbs?

Page 5-14. Example 5.4. Should not subtract 1% for absorption for coarse aggregates. Therefore, weight of water to add = 206 lbs.

Page 2-5. Example 2.3. If bricks are to be positioned as rowlock stretchers then surface area = (8"+.5")x(3.75"+.5")... which gives 872 bricks, including 5% waste.

Page 2-6. Example 2.4. I do not agree with the Author's gross area (Ag) calculation - taking the void 10'x30' area equates to 4 extra squares of shingles ordered. Too much waste.



I have not gone through the whole text yet, so I'm sure more issues will be found. It's frustrating enough to find good Construction PM books to use for preparation, but then to have so many problems in all of them just makes the process that much more time consuming when there is little time to spare.

I don't know about you but I am tired of being the purchaser and the reviewer/developer. This book was not inexpensive either. If we have to fix this book as customers then we should get a refund for a defective product. If I put out a defective work product like this I would be fired no questions asked. Again, I'm not saying a couple small errors are justification for a whole sale fix, but when you see the above you just know there was little care preparing the text. I believe we as consumers should not accept this rubbish and push back - get our money back in return for helping them.

The book has good information - such as a good OSHA and earthwork review, among other relevant topics. Just disappointing to start a problem, think you're working it right, then see it's wrong, then seeing you did it right, the Author is wrong... too time consuming and frustrating. Unecessarily so.

thanks,

Jason


----------

